# So tell me about the Mumbles...



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello my Cymru brethren  

So I'm off to the Mumbles for a wedding at the weekend.  Wedding is on Saturday but I'm not going home to that London till Monday so what should I spend Sunday doing (bearing in mind I have no car)?


----------



## snadge (Oct 9, 2006)

As  a geordie...

I've stayed in the mumbles quite a few times, there's plenty of things to visit and see in the local area, the pubs are cool but there is a bit of a boy racer culture going on.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2006)

i lived there in 1985/6, went out there a lot up until 1988 , but it's probably changed a lot since then, lot of pubs and that, some nice beaches nearby, caswell bay, langland bay, a bit further to 3 cliffs, worms head, rhossilli...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

the mumbles is cool and if you're staying in the actual 'town' then there's plenty to do.
they have a pier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




which has a cafe and a lifeboat launch

and loads of beach to walk up and down.
also there is the legendary mumbles mile which involves visiting all the pubs in a mile i spose, and there are loads  



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Now, though, it is the Victorian resort of Mumbles that earns the tourism plaudits because of its quaint streets, restaurants and shops, coffee bars - and, of course, the imfamous Mumbles Mile.
> 
> (From this point in the walk you can either continue onward to the Mumbles pier, or return to where the walk began).
> 
> ...


and of course 'our' lovely Cath was raised there 






			
				peir2pier said:
			
		

> Others are hoping for a chance glimpse of Catherine Zeta-Jones and hubby Michael Douglas, who have had their own toff’s mansion built right here in Mumbles. Others still are here for the ‘Mumbles Mile’, a fantastically compressed stretch of assorted juicers and watering-holes – sadly now down to sixteen boozers, from a high of twenty-two.


 http://www.pier2pier.org/mumbles.htm

last time i was there, too long now, about 2 years ago i had a leisurely sunday andwent to a couple of decent boozers, the names of which escape me now  

enjoy and report back please


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2006)

fishing was always very good down there as i recall. is there still that really good ice cream place on the seafront as well?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes Joe's Icecream Parlour......MMMMmmmmm.

Spend Sunday exploring the Gower then having a HUGE Sunday lunch there somewhere. Most lil pubs around the Gower are pretty nice.


----------



## Masseuse (Oct 10, 2006)

You can take a boat trip out around the Gower peninsula, about 20 quid i think.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2006)

always liked to drive just past to that headland where the lighthouse is


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 10, 2006)

dick bartons (technically in west cross but it's on the way to mumbles).

the white rose for drinkies (first pub at the roundabout. it's still decent after all these years).


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 10, 2006)

Yallops chippy, YUMMMM
Theres enough to keep you wandering about for a sunday in mumbles, The mermaid does a fantastic sunday lunch


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> dick bartons (technically in west cross but it's on the way to mumbles).
> 
> the white rose for drinkies (first pub at the roundabout. it's still decent after all these years).



is dick bartons, the old "west cross inn"? 

and is the white rose, the old "oyster catcher"?

time marches on, everything changes


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 10, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> is dick bartons, the old "west cross inn"?
> 
> and is the white rose, the old "oyster catcher"?
> 
> time marches on, everything changes



unsure about the white rose, but west cross inn...that's opposite dick bartons! don't worry, it's still there.
gee...when the hell were you there? 

the place is still the same. maybe different faces and all, but swansea people are decent even if they are small-minded. 

the last time i was there...in the summer, we walked the dog down the forsety bit in caswell, and some old timer gave us a lecture on the historical myths of vikings etc. he spoke for hours, and my ears went all hypnotic to his welsh accent - none of this mish and mush bollocks. 

mumbles is a great place to retire and die in.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> unsure about the white rose, but west cross inn...that's opposite dick bartons! don't worry, it's still there.
> gee...when the hell were you there?
> 
> the place is still the same. maybe different faces and all, but swansea people are decent even if they are small-minded.
> ...



a long time ago 

i lived there from 84-88, spent a lot of time in the mumbles


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2006)

Ta for the tips all.  I was slightly concerned that I would be a bit bored (the mate who's getting married keeps tell me how boring it is, but I think you usually find the place you were brought up in boring!).  Seems like there should be plenty to be going on with though


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and of course 'our' lovely Cath was raised there



I was about to ask you if you knew my mate who was getting married till I realised who you were talking about


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I was about to ask you if you knew my mate who was getting married till I realised who you were talking about


 hehe, yeah tell er my blydi invite ain't arrived yet


----------



## llantwit (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the mumbles. Used to live there too, as a stood. Twas like being on hoidays every day in the summer. Grim as fuck in the wind and the rain, mind, but still pretty impressive to see the big waves breaking over the sea-front from a stool in a warm comfy pub. The Antellope was my favourite. Might be closed now, that one.

Ddraig - that gorrilla you posted a piccie of. There's a good story about that. In the summer of 1999 it got abducted. Dissappeared without a trace for weeks. Then, all of a sudden it was back. Put there in the middle of the night just like it had been taken. The only difference being that it had changed from a boy to a girl monkey! 

It used to have a rather flatter chest, and was completely naked. Now it had a rather tetching bikini, and it had been given a boob job!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember that VERY funny 
The west cross inn is still there, my brother had his wedding reception there.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> a long time ago
> 
> i lived there from 84-88, spent a lot of time in the mumbles



aye! i was a teenie-bopper drinker then! remember gladstones? the willie hancock (still there i believe) etc. 

it's just got more indian/kebab places now. 

*Ddraig - that gorrilla you posted a piccie of. There's a good story about that. In the summer of 1999 it got abducted. Dissappeared without a trace for weeks. Then, all of a sudden it was back. Put there in the middle of the night just like it had been taken. The only difference being that it had changed from a boy to a girl monkey! *

anyone remember the giant-dog-statue outside a house in limeslade? that got stolen too and was put onto someone else's lawn. funny fuckers.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2006)

Not much in the way of useful information to add, but my old band played our first gig at Mumbles Boat Club years ago. We travelled all the way from London for the pleasure of supporting a mate's band  It brings back some good memories

I seem to remember it being a cool place; we sat down by the coast and had a few spliffs looking at scenery on a nice summer day, we got some ice cream and went to some pub near the boat club for ridiculously cheap pints followed by great fish and chips.

We then rocked the Boat Club with an attendance of about 20 people   and went on the piss afterwards at some meat market in Swansea.

As I said not really useful, but I had a good time there.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 11, 2006)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> We then rocked the Boat Club with an attendance of about 20 people   and went on the piss afterwards at some meat market in Swansea.


Surely not!!!
Wasn't that club by the Pier was it?
Had some great nights in there (it was called Cinderellas when I was in Swansea).
Ych a fi!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Surely not!!!
> Wasn't that club by the Pier was it?
> Had some great nights in there (it was called Cinderellas when I was in Swansea).
> Ych a fi!



It wasn't anything like a proper club

This is going back about 7 years and it was a proper "boat club" as in a place where people into sailing and seamanship hung out, it was a bit like a village hall. There was very cheap beer there as well

I remember had a big slope outside the front of it where you could drag boats up, but we had to drag all our music gear up it.

I've just had a google and it was definitely this place with the grander title of Mumbles Yacht Club It looks like Andy's birthday last year had a much better turn out than our gig  .


----------



## llantwit (Oct 11, 2006)

I meant the meat-market - I know the yacht club.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 11, 2006)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> It wasn't anything like a proper club
> 
> This is going back about 7 years and it was a proper "boat club" as in a place where people into sailing and seamanship hung out, it was a bit like a village hall. There was very cheap beer there as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I meant the meat-market - I know the yacht club.



Oh right...

The meat market wasn't in Mumbles, I think we were struggling for late night options there on a week night. We went to a place called Time in Swansea and got ridiculously smashed.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 11, 2006)

Time  LOL I went out with the guy who manages that place years and years ago.
Im wondering if it might have been Dora's. Im sure people remember Doras??


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im wondering if it might have been Dora's. Im sure people remember Doras??



you mean 'dirty doras!'
my god...not heard that name in years!
it was like barons but for people 80 years younger!


----------



## kate44 (Oct 11, 2006)

the internet seems to be populated by a lot of woman-hating fuckers


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2006)

Wrong thread Kate  






			
				CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> ......even if they are small-minded.


Eerrmm I think you forgot the "SOME" in that sentence.  




			
				LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> The mermaid does a fantastic sunday lunch


MMMmm damn right. *Slurp*




I remember GorillaGate.  *tsk* Bladdy students!  

Time - HAHAHAHAHAHAA
Dora's! - AAhhhhh a complete dive but the few times I went I had such a laugh even though I feared a little for my safety   lol


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> the internet seems to be populated by a lot of woman-hating fuckers



yes and bad car drivers too.  




			
				Strumpet said:
			
		

> Eerrmm I think you forgot the "SOME" in that sentence.



oops!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> aye! i was a teenie-bopper drinker then! remember gladstones? the willie hancock (still there i believe) etc.
> 
> it's just got more indian/kebab places now.
> 
> ...



vage memory of gladstones, we used to go to the student hell that was cinderellas, and i think there was a club called "bentley's" which was equally bad, then in the town, martha's vineyard seemed to be our club of choice, i think it was part-owned by bonnie tyler


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> oops!



Indeed.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i think there was a club called "bentley's" which was equally bad



Bentleys is still there and still rubbish. 

Her and her man, Bobby owned what is now Escape...was the Valbonne too.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> vage memory of gladstones, we used to go to the student hell that was cinderellas, and i think there was a club called "bentley's" which was equally bad, then in the town, martha's vineyard seemed to be our club of choice, i think it was part-owned by bonnie tyler



i think you're from my sister's generation as she frequented those places in her younger days too. she visited mumbles for the first time in nearly 20 years a couple of months back. she couldn't believe how it'd changed! she was so upset she cried!

cinderellas is now closed. and i think neptunes (around the corner) is something else now.

i don't know if it's true, but i heard richard dreyfus has a holiday home in mumbles!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Wrong thread Kate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't students, ACTUALLY... I covered the thing for the studie rag at the time. Apparently the police knew who did it, but didn't press charges. Good story  all round.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i think you're from my sister's generation as she frequented those places in her younger days too. she visited mumbles for the first time in nearly 20 years a couple of months back. she couldn't believe how it'd changed! she was so upset she cried!
> 
> cinderellas is now closed. and i think neptunes (around the corner) is something else now.
> 
> i don't know if it's true, but i heard richard dreyfus has a holiday home in mumbles!




<is suddenly worried he might know CharlieAddict's sister >

was she a stoodent there at the same time?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> <is suddenly worried he might know CharlieAddict's sister >
> 
> was she a stoodent there at the same time?



she dropped out but did still hung out with the students. i know she was pretty well known in that circuit...she was more uplands and her bf was a hippie in a band (how stereotypical!!!).

i not say no more, in case you do know her!!
and yes, it was exactly the same time!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 11, 2006)

well, you've got the main swansea bay, then round past the mumbles pier, you've got bracelet bay and limeslade bay (limeslade bay is tiny, and bracelet bay is quite small too, but they're both very charming), then on round the coast you've got langland bay and then caswell bay, (which are both about medium sized and also lovely.)

Those are all the official bays of the mumbles I think, but the gower as a wider area has loads more.

(this is a little late I know, but if you go back and didn't check all the bays, you'll know there's more next time )

EDIT: You've have'nt actually being yet have you, got my dates mixed up, so this may well be of use to you.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> she dropped out but did still hung out with the students. i know she was pretty well known in that circuit...she was more uplands and her bf was a hippie in a band (how stereotypical!!!).
> 
> i not say no more, in case you do know her!!
> and yes, it was exactly the same time!



eek!! i lived in the uplands for a year, cymdonkin terrace


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> It wasn't students, ACTUALLY... I covered the thing for the studie rag at the time. Apparently the police knew who did it, but didn't press charges. Good story  all round.



Ooooo the myth is it was students from outta town (I think) playing high jinks. 
Yeh good story


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 11, 2006)

Cinderellas?? closed 
I know neptunes turned into ain italian restaurant, the castellmare?? 

My baby bro is 2nd chef at the mermaid


----------



## 1927 (Oct 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> is dick bartons, the old "west cross inn"?
> 
> and is the white rose, the old "oyster catcher"?
> 
> time marches on, everything changes



I remember when part of waht is now the White Rose was a jeans shop called The Alamo!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ooooo the myth is it was students from outta town (I think) playing high jinks.
> Yeh good story


Don't you think it was too organised for students?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 12, 2006)

*reply to strumpet*

it was seeing the phrase "meat-market" that prompted that sentiment. also i put "a lot of" after populated, not "solely" before it, but then again i agree "some" would have been better, or even maybe "at least one". as for "wrong"- its official is it? there are such things as right&wrong. i was under the impression that received wisdom is that "there is no such thing as right &wrong" i.e. "dualism is dead- long live multi-culturalism"


----------



## llantwit (Oct 12, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> it was seeing the phrase "meat-market" that prompted that sentiment. also i put "a lot of" after populated, not "solely" before it, but then again i agree "some" would have been better, or even maybe "at least one". as for "wrong"- its official is it? there are such things as right&wrong. i was under the impression that received wisdom is that "there is no such thing as right &wrong" i.e. "dualism is dead- long live multi-culturalism"


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry if I offended you with that term Kate, I didn't mean it in any derogatory way (apart from to the standard of the club itself). It is a term that I and many people use for a place where the focus of the night for most people (non-gender specific) is to get drunk and get off with each other. In this sense men are be meat as well as women, and I have heard the term used by many women to descibe places.

When I was at Time in Swansea I was in a relationship so wasn't out on the pull, but I was approached by many lovely, tipsy Welsh ladies, who might have seen me as a bit of meat.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

hmmm, point taken. however i think you will find it is generally used to refer to female meat. i personally am an english woman not a welsh lady & i dont drink alcohol apart from the minute quantity found in alcoholfreelager. i do sometimes visit night clubs mainly to dance, but sometimes hoping to pull. generally i dont have much luck, but i do get interactions with the odd sad or not so sad-do. recently i have been warned that those that do take whatever "bait" is on offer are probably stooges. so to get back to the original terminology the men are probably "fish" as in "there are plenty more fish in the sea"


----------

